# Natural anxiety relievers



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Does anyone find the following therapeutic and useful?
they seem to be good as anti anxiety pills and they have little addiction potential and minimal side effects.

DIPHENHYDRAMINE
DOXYLAMINE
KAVA KAVA
VALERIAN
PROMATHEZINE

Well they are not all herbal and natural but i am interested in trying kava kava as i found the DIPHENHYDRAMINE and doxylamine worked wonders for sedation and sleep.

Has anyone experienced side effects with kava? or any of the above


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

I have tried kava kava only in tablet form but it is kind of relaxin 
although i think you need the powder form to get the full benefit.

Valerian was sedating for me and gave me a temporary light floaty feeling
which was very nice while it lasted.

The best herb for anxiety i ever tried which is pretty much everything
is lemon balm! Very underated but i found it really good for anxiety years ago.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey :hs
thanks for the tip
So kava kava is not really that strong? i also know its bad for the liver and in some people causes antipsychotic side effects like black outs, increased appetite and weight gain.
so i am taking diphenhydramine and doxylamine in small doses. have u found either of them helpful when withdrawing or for sedating and easing the anxiety?
the doxylamine and muscle relaxant norflex works wonders, so i will be taking them to cope with the horrible side effects and my doc refuses to give me anything at all


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

hi there:hs, 

ive only ever tried the kava kava in pill form and dont think
its supposed to be particulary effective. I have heard the powder
is supposed to be really good. You have to be careful to get the right part of the plant tho as thats how people have got liver problems.
If you can obtain a reliable supplier then it could be worth giving it a go.
I think the other sideeffects would be down to the person taking them and
other drug interactions:sus

Sorry i have never tried the others but they sound like they are worth giving a go.
If they dont work maybe you could give lemon balm or even passiflora a go as its a good herb for anxiety


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

With kava make sure it is from the root as this does the least damage to your liver etc. The product I tried was 84% kavalactone paste which is the active ingredient in kava, and you only need to eat 1 or 2 pea sized lumps for a dose, it is quite bitter though and the taste has made me gag a few times lol, but if you swallow it with juice or something its alright. Also it does make your mouth go a bit numb where the paste touches


----------



## circleofdeceit (Nov 6, 2010)

*remedies where to buy*

Anyone interested in buying supplements/remedies can google health store iherb. I bought stuff there and got this code LID848, if you are a new costumer type it in the checkout and you´ll get 5 dollars off the prices are low. They get a new costumer you´ll get a discount, just like that.


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

You can also try a full spectrum aminoacid formula like Carlson's or Nutricology's.


----------



## framlingen (Oct 7, 2010)

Just bought some valerian yesterday, haven't had a high enough dosage yet to see an effect on me, but it smells vile... might stick to vodka.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

LOL yeah i have had people at the health food store try to push valerian on me
so it does not work?
Oh and i think i will stop taking the doxylamine as its making me hungry :/
Is there any pill out there for sleep and sedation that does not make you hungry??

and i cannot take a benzo, they did nothing to my appetite, another reason they were so great


----------

